

Ubuntu's HUD: Light-years beyond any menu system - maudlinmau5
http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/opensource/ubuntus-hud-light-years-beyond-any-menu-system/3535

======
kstenerud
And if I'm looking for a way in gimp to change all the reddish pixels to
greenish, what do I type into the HUD?

If I want to know all the formatting, sizing, coloring stuff that can be done
to a word/line/paragraph, what do I type into the HUD?

------
koeselitz
What's odd to me is that Ubuntu and Gnome are both working separately on
things that look remarkably similar. This is the same stuff that Gnome 3 does
- pulls up applications, folders, commands, etc via a translucent overlay at
the press of a button. The only difference is Ubuntu makes it a HUD so that it
doesn't take up the whole screen.

I kind of like Gnome's implementation better, but I can't really use either of
them; the Gnome version breaks Alt-Tab (forcing it to cycle window _groups_
instead of windows, and not allowing an option to change this) and Ubuntu
breaks a lot of my personal customization (Gnome-Do + AutoKey).

------
malux85
Light years is a measure of distance NOT time, the cliche "years ahead of
something" is TIME.

Sweet Jesus this annoys me

~~~
ertdfgcb
I interpreted it as very far ahead distance-wise If this was a race Ubuntu
would have a sizable lead, according to TechRepublic.

------
naner
_For example: I’m in Firefox and I want to go the extensions page. I hit Alt
(to open up the HUD) and type add._

That seems contrived. Will it work if you start typing out "extension"?

------
frou_dh
> Light-years beyond any menu system

Mac OS X introduced this type of uniform menu search and result navigation
with Leopard in 2007.

Cmd-?

It's great. I use it all the time.

------
spdub
zsh with tilda handles just about all my needs as far as navigating about my
computer, and throwing commands at it.

------
naughtysriram
HUD - Horrible UI Design.. !!

